# What does your set-up look like?



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Sadly no new arrivals today, I went to my local pet shop and they had a little girl left but their cheapest cage (which was half the size of Nim Nam's) was £30.99!

Nim Nam needed cleaning today so after buying him some new toys & treats today I thought I'd show you his little home.










What do your little ones homes look like?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont have any pictures of my setups, but your wheels too small, for a syrian you need a wheel with atleast an 8" diameter
SS only come in 4.5" 6.5" or 12" yours looks like the 6.5"


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two hamster heavens(syrian hams), one furplast Mary(syrian ham), one fop rat cage(two male mice), one random meshed guinea pig cage(two male mice), one savic Freddy(8 female mice), one and a half explorer rat cages(17 rats) , 2 2ft tanks with cage toppers (2 pairs of gerbils) and a 4 ft tank (3 male gerbils), please dont ask me to take pics of all of them :lol:, and thats before I even venture into the spare cage room. What type of hammy do you have? There is a sticky with most peoples cages on I think its called show me your cages. As Lil Miss said if your hammy is a syrian you need at least an 8inch wheel or it can cause them serious damage, basically if their backs are bent then the wheel is too small.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont have any pictures of my setups, but your wheels too small, for a syrian you need a wheel with atleast an 8" diameter
> SS only come in 4.5" 6.5" or 12" yours looks like the 6.5"


Oh thank you for letting me know!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Just to let you both know that I've just ordered a brand new bigger wheel  I'll take that one out for now until he gets the new one.

Thanks again for letting me know!


----------

